# Abbey Lee Kershaw @ Victoria Secret 09/10 Fashion Show 12x



## General (23 Nov. 2009)




----------



## Rolli (23 Nov. 2009)

So dünn das ist nicht mehr schön
:thx: dir für die Pics


----------



## franzilein (29 Nov. 2009)

Danke! sehr nett!


----------



## xxsurfer (29 Nov. 2009)

....sehr Aerodynamisch,die kleine Abbey.

:thumbup: Klasse Bilder,danke sehr ! :thumbup:


----------



## chichy (30 Nov. 2009)

sehr schöne bilder, dank dir blupper


----------

